# 08 altima 2.5 Speed sensor



## aguas (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys first time here on the fórums and im looking to change this sensor on a 2008 SE Altima 2.5 but is hard for me to find the location so is there anyone outhere that can help me and tell me were the location is please.


----------

